# Spring skiing conditions



## tomaski2 (Jun 12, 2011)

i'm a vermonter going to vail on business weekend of june 24-6. hear you all have snow up high. would love to hike/skin up to find some turns. anyone have any guess/suggestions whether/where i might find something skiable? for example, if gondola is running, if i take it up is there some snow i could hike to? any suggestions from locals much appreciated!


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

Going to south fork for work Tuesday should I bring my skis? Anything easy to get to of the pass?


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Tomaski... vail is not the place to look for late season snow, but there are many others nearby.

Taco, if you're looking S of summit county, the snow is lacking, but there & north it's pretty solid.

Indian peaks (up high) should be 100% good to go right now.


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

yeah I know SW had was left out of the bumper snow crop this year but I thought it might be worth a shot since my bike is out of commission. Thanks


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Down at my property near Red Mtn Pass (11,820') it is finally great corn snow. No sun cups and almost no dust layer. Five feet still on the deck.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Wow... most of my buddies down there say it's a no go... good to hear!


----------

